# Where can I buy aquatic soil?



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

it is for my planted tank. Thx.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Are you talking about the ADA Aquatic Soil?


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

*I mean this one.*

http://www.pricenetwork.ca/deal/Schultz_Aquatic_Plant_Soil-110936.html


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ah, the Schultz Aquatic soil...I think Canadian Tire might have some, but probably not around this time of year...you could try your luck again when Spring rolls around. Home Depot might carry it as well.


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

*I asked canadiantires*

the garden center is already closed. I can't wait to set up my planted tank until next year.


----------



## sucker4plecos (May 30, 2008)

RONA carries it....... not sure if they have any left.... but it has a yearly spot in their soil departent in the greenhouse......


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

*Just bought 4 bags from CT*

Question:

with this kind of soil in the tank, do I still need to add any root fertilizer? Thx.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

It's not really soil in terms of having nutrients and organic content, basically it's fired clay so it has no inherent nutrients in it. FYI, quite a few people have mentioned (complained?) on other forums that it's quite light and that you'll need a minimum of 3 inches to keep some of the more buoyant stem plants rooted.

If you can't find Shultz and still want to go that sort of route, a very similar product, with smaller particles is Profile Turface Pro-League that can be found in larger bags at Plant Products (plantprod.com)


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

*Thx*

So can we say that aquatic soil is better than the normal gravel but worse than the flourite? Maybe it is better to mix it with flourite?


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Products similar to this are mixed with soil to loosen it, help with drainage and to absorb and hold nutrients at root level.

I can't say for sure, I'm no chemist, but the stuff is very much like kitty litter, so mixing it with some other substrate that has some mineral/nutrient value to it should result in some leaching into the aquatic soil. I seem to recall reading on APC that some hobbyists actually soak some of their Turface in a nutrient rich solution to use as a bottom layer under the premise that it will hold and slowly release the nutrients.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

so aquatic soil is like a clay? very very hmmmm

Mixing it with flourite or using flourite as a cap?


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> so aquatic soil is like a clay? very very hmmmm
> 
> Mixing it with flourite or using flourite as a cap?


Not just clay - fired or calcined clay - heated up to just below it's melting point. It should never (or almost never) dissolve since it's almost like ceramic so it doesn't need a cap to keep it from entering the water column like unfired clay. That's Schultz aquatic "soil".

I'm certain that some pond places sell other products, their own "aquatic soil" that actually contain organics and loam, peat etc - all the stuff that we associate with soil. Schultz is intended primarily as a potting medium for potted pond plants.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I was thinking flourite as a cap because it.... looks prettier.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> I was thinking flourite as a cap because it.... looks prettier.


Can't argue with that.

I've seen in pics of peoples tanks who've used it that depending on the light, or maybe the batch of product that the Schultz stuff can look kind of pink and a bit unnatural.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Forget the special soils. The best medium for growing almost all aquatic plants is coarse builders sand from a building supply company. The coarse horticultural sand from some of the larger garden centers is the same. Also lakeshore sand.
All this sand take quite a bit of washing. I recommend doing it a few inches at a time in a large dishpan out side with a garden hose. This natural sand has a trace of natural iron. Pull a magnet through it you'll see.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

I have a pail of play sand here. I am planning on using it for planted. If everyone agrees this stuff is ok for planted I have enough to spare for possibly a 20gal maybe a 30.


----------



## By-The-Lake (Nov 21, 2008)

If you are still looking for the aquatic soil I have a few bags that I got for pond plants that I never got around to using. Not sure of the brand but I can check for you. I live close to Yonge St & Bloomington Rd.

Other places that you still might be able to purchase it are Humber Nurseries and Vandermeer Nurseries (Ajax).


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Profile Aquatic Plant Soil


----------

